# Cold hands & feet?



## thegirlleastlikely (Feb 7, 2005)

i thought that was just normal for some people.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Cold feet and cold hands? Nope try always being cold!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Me too. I'm always freezing freezing freezing. I'm one of those people that blasts the heater until it feels like Africa on a hot summer's day in my house and makes normal people feel sick. My hands and feet are always icy feeling though, even if the rest of me finally feels somewhat warm.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

Freezing? Possible. It will be 100 degrees today and it feels so cold at work, I keep a space heater going under my desk.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Lots of times my hands and feet get cold, but the rest of me wants air conditioning!


----------



## 17582 (Aug 25, 2005)

Just feet for me and it could be from high blood pressure meds.


----------



## 14670 (Sep 3, 2005)

my hands and feet are always cold. in fact the last time I was at my doctors office I was wearing sandals, and didn't have polish on my toenails and when the nurse saw how *blue* my toes were she freaked out. normal for me!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Before IBS, During IBS, After IBS. Hands and feet almost always toasty and warm.K.


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

Cold here!


----------



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

For me my hands get cold.......


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

My hands and feet are warm all the time.


----------



## CynthiaG (Sep 17, 2005)

Usually cold but I was that way before IBS.


----------



## 14100 (May 1, 2005)

The digestive system and the bodies temperature "control systems" pass through some of the same branches in the nervous system. Since the digestive system and body temperature are connected to flight or fight response systems it is common for one to have influence over the other. Since we have a bit more control over our digestive system and since it seems to be a bit more tied in with emotion and what not, it is more common in my experience that the digestive system has a greater influence on the body temperature control system than the other way around. Temperature can still play a role however in digestive function, for example applying a heating pad to ones abdomen can alter blood flow to this area and "relax" the digestive system.Blood flow is significant to temperature control. I have hyperhidrosis (HH - excessive sweating), and I've found several others with IBS that have HH as well. My HH pretty much has a routine it does when I'm about to have an IBS-D attack. Its almost a warning system for my HH will act up about 15-45 minutes before I feel the urgency of an attack. I'm not a doctor or anything, but I think blood flow may play a role in IBS and thus people with IBS commonly experience irregular sensations of heat and cold. Some of us being always cold, others always warm, and some a mix between the two.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

These can be circulatory symptoms. When I began taking a supplement that increases circulation, it also eliminated my IBS symptoms. So there may actually be something to this.Mark


----------



## 23187 (Dec 17, 2005)

I think IBS is connected to my sensitivity to the coldness. I hate winter time and always need heat. My boyfriend loves the cold so we argue alot about turning the heater on in the house and in the car!! I am in massage therapy school and when we are in lab practicing massage on one another I get embarassed about my ice cold feet and hands. Before my IBS started, I loved the cold. Now, my skin literally hurts when I am exposed to coldness.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You said in another post you recently lost a fair amount of weight, and at the weight you mentioned being more sensitive to the cold can happen (and it all seems to be similar timing for you).Unusual sensitivity to cold should be run past the doctor to make sure it isn't a something.I always run warm on the surface, but below normal body temperature, before during and after IBS.K.


----------



## Mom&Son (Feb 24, 2004)

Since having my kids I am always hot (though they say I do have cold hands at times). The joke with my kids is "if mom is cold, she is either sick or it is snowing." I love winter and hate summer. My son has really cold hands and feet, but his father (who does Not have IBS) has ALWAYS had cold hands and feet. I wear tank tops in winter (in the house). I never wear long sleeve tops.mom


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

cold hands in winter months


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i wish i could feel the cold im always boiling hot,J is always cold im not sure if his ms is to blame or not


----------



## 23421 (Mar 2, 2006)

My feet are always cold.. 9 times out of 10 I will end up wearing socks to bed, which I hate cause I love being barefoot all the time... I hate that confined feeling when sleeping.. I even end up waking up with my feet sticking outside the blankets.. winter or summer... lol.


----------



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

Yes I'm always cold. Sometimes my fingers get numb and white. My body temperature is 95.5, I just can't seem to sustain any body heat. during my adolescense it was about 96.7 or so but it seems to be getting worse.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Yup-er, always cold hands, feet, end of nose often, ears often. Skin cools to ambient temperature easily. My average body temp is closer to 96; it can go lower in the a.m. And all this is *with* my thyroid theoretically corrected...and the B-deficiency getting fixed!No Raynaud's...Half the time I wonder if it's actually an adaptive thing, for one whose ancestors were far enough south to encounter mosquitoes? They just don't find me...the one advantage!  [well, that and no matter how hot it is, if I stop moving I can immediately cool off! ]


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I have Raynauds that affects ears, nose, fingers and toes...so cold skin is part of my life. When I have a bad bout of diahrea, it does seem to be worse though.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It really can be as simple as a circulatory problem. In my case, I think the D was too.I have stopped my D, my wife and I have stopped our GERD, and she no longer requires a hot water bottle for her feet. We both take the same flavonoid supplement which can increase circulation and we are both improved.Go figure...Mark


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

That's interesting - since I started taking the same supplement Mark takes I am less cold, too. I used to sleep every night with a heating pad and lately I don't feel like I need it as much. My ibs seems somewhat improved as well, but too soon to be sure.Marty


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

I usually have real warm hands and feet, but during a painful attack, my hands and feet are real cold


----------

